# Need advice on the A/C system.



## maximus93 (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a 1993 Maxima with the VG30E engine. While driving the A/C was working fine then suddenly began to blow warm air. At first I thought it just needed the freon R134A recharged but while looking under the hood I noticed a fuse marked A/C so I am wondering if this could be the problem. 
Does anyone know what this fuse is for...maybe the blower motor?
I don't really want to spend $25 on a fuse if it's not the problem.
Also what is the average cost to recharge the A/C?
I have gotten estimates from $50-$175.
Thanks.


----------

